# Dalvi decoder



## julian27 (Ene 26, 2008)

Does anyone how to create a dalvi decoder? Pls if you have any  datasheet any circuit diagram, blocks.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 26, 2008)

Dolby decoder ?


----------



## julian27 (Ene 26, 2008)

Dalvi decoder for analog cable coded chanels
My provider uses
DV100  www.dalvi.co.uk/pdfs/DV100.pdf
dsr400 www.technetix.plc.uk/products/section_c/c2/dhr200.pdf

for PAL
Technical Specification: Active Line Cut & Rotate.
Cut position is dynamic and random in one of 256 positions
Optional Audio Descrambling:
Scrambling system: Spectrum inversion
Frequency Response: 100Hz to 11kHz ±3dB


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 26, 2008)

Scrambling system: Spectrum inversion... old ...

moretv-> wilma program for PC

Your search canal plus 

http://www.ayudadigital.com/video/manual_ver_canalplus.htm
http://www.ayudadigital.com/video/manual_ver_canalplus.htm

http://es.geocities.com/ketoc2k3/Files/Elect/adecod.pdf


----------



## julian27 (Ene 26, 2008)

Spectrum inversion is just for audio scrambling.
for video they cut each line in 2 parts. the cuting point can be done in  256 positions on a line. After the cut the lines are rotated (the first part becomes the second part). the system is pseudo digital because they convert the chanels (HBO, DISCOVERY TRAVEL....) from analog to digital make the coding and convert back to analog. It is something like Videocypt systems. if you have something for videocrypt decoding it might help me.


----------

